# 2 Year Contract



## taffnang (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello All

I've been thinking of emigrating to Canada and have been in contact with a company who need Truckers. They have sent back information and reading through it I am a bit confused. They say they offer 2 year contracts but then I must come back to the UK for 4 months? Does anyone know why this is, is this normal practice?

Taff n Ang


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Ask the trucking company,who would know better .


----------

